# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Czy cebula jest ciężkostrawna?

## Malwina

Witam,

Mam pytanie, ponieważ w dzieciństwie często moja mama podawała mi syrop na kaszel i grypę, który był robiony z cebuli. 
Pamiętam że było okropny i nie chętnie go piłam  :Frown: 

Słyszałam jednak ostatnio że cebula jest ciężkostrawna i nie powinno podawać się dzieciom zbyt dużo.

Czy rzeczywiście to prawda?

Kto więc nie powinien spożywać cebuli na surowo?

Bardzo mnie ciekawi ten temat, więc będę wdzięczna za info.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kamil

Młodą cebulkę można podobno podawać dzieciom od 11 miesiąca życia. Zawiera dużo witaminy C, działa przeciw wirusowo i bakteriobójczo; wzmacnia serce. 
Faktycznie nie można spożywać jej w zbyt dużych ilościach, ponieważ jest ciężkostrawna, czasem może powodować wzdęcia.

----------


## focus9

Cebula jest źródłem bogatym w witaminę C oraz jest warzywem bakteriobójczym. Między innymi bardzo dobra na wirusy.Czytałam w jakimś piśmie że w pokoju chorego dobrze jest umieścić cebulę oczywiście najpierw ją obrać. Podobno samo to ze ona się tam znajduje, wyciąga wirusy z chorego i z pomieszczenia. Potem taka cebulę należy wyrzucić.

----------

